# i am tempted to move back to S.A.



## markcrisp (Apr 13, 2013)

How does schooling and healthcare work in S.A.? All private?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

markcrisp said:


> How does schooling and healthcare work in S.A.? All private?


No, but I would suggest you buy into your own healthcare.


----------



## Jambot (Oct 10, 2012)

Depending on your area, you don't have to go the private schooling route. There are a lot of good government schools in the main metropolitan areas, costing around half of what a private school does. You will not get a good education for free, but the costs are low compared to international standards.
As for healthcare, I certainly would not take my chances without private healthcare. We have a comprehensive hospital plan for a family of three that costs R2500 per month.


----------

